

H̶a̶l̶f̶ ̶a̶ ̶b̶i̶l̶l̶i̶o̶n̶ 600M unsuspecting FreeBSD users - mace
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TneLO5TdW_M

======
Moyamo
I wouldn't say these are BSD users. If I am a windows user and connect to
google's linux servers to search, does that make me a linux user?

~~~
mace
Agreed. I think this title is a bit flippant and I'm sure the 600M+ WhatsApp
users don't care what the servers are running.

The important takeway is that FreeBSD and Erlang have worked really well for
WhatsApp allowing them to grow their userbase insanely fast while still
staying relatively small.

